# cyclo90 day HIT training



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried this program or has any thoughts about this method?


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes. I found it to be perfect for what I was trying to accomplish with the my limited time available to train. The trainer workouts are tough, but you have to do the core work and outdoor rides as well. Graeme is good guy.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

"You Will Get Noticeably LEANER Every Week (expect 5-10+ lbs. lost in 90 days)"
Sure.... wanna bet?


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

Time are u being sarcastic? Is it a good program or not?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

No idea... but if something promises that kind of weight loss then I would definitely NOT use it.
That sounds like "snake oil" and I am sure that there are sufficiently many people (me included) for whom this would not work
(simply because they are already at "race weight").


----------



## fflutterffly (Dec 1, 2014)

I understand. However, that weight loss is not difficult in 90 days of hard riding. That's not what I'm after. I want results for time invested. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## phil2161 (Dec 29, 2014)

The progam is really good and in my opinionif your willing to put in the effort you will get more than your moneys worth out of it. I have been using Graeme's programs for the past 10 months or so and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

Watch all the vids on his youtube channel then sign up for his free podcasts then decide for yourself. On the trainer I used his hill training ass kicker vid, threshold test vid and some of the other ones he shares for free. He knows his stuff.


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

I am already training with TrainerRaod and Sufferfest and that keeps me engaged and improving, so am not currently looking for another plan. 

That said, I listen to his podcasts and watch his free videos, the guy drives me crazy, I don't always agree with him but I keep listening (maybe he is a great coach, seems like I just described a great coach, anyway). I have not done his program but from what I can tell, it seems if you follow his plan and put in the effort required, you will see pretty good results (like other good plans).


----------

